# How many sexual partners have you had?



## AlwaysOnTheOutside

Just curious.

P.S. Ladies, if you want to increase your number, PM me.


----------



## leonardess

oh ho ho ho yeah. I'm gonna answer this.


----------



## nightrain

kos said:


> lmao, i wonder who the **** is that said 10+.


Umm... are you trying to get banned? That's a really mean thing to say.


----------



## nightrain

kos said:


> I think its rather funny. Lighten up.


Calling someone a **** is never funny.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I wanted to vote 20, but there was no option.

So i said the truth and voted 3.


----------



## kos

nightrain said:


> Calling someone a **** is never funny.


your right, im sorry...unless its true :clap.


----------



## leonardess

nightrain said:


> Calling someone a **** is never funny.


I....like you.


----------



## shadowmask

kos said:


> lmao, i wonder who the **** is that said 10+.


Somebody's jealous.


----------



## leonardess

this *might* be one of the "in before lock" threads. just guessing.


----------



## AussiePea

10 - 5 + 2 - 3 + 1 - 5

Zero


----------



## kos

shadowmask said:


> Somebody's jealous.


 totally.


----------



## GnR

I've been going for a tiger woods type total:clap. Or not lol.


----------



## shadowmask

kos said:


> totally.


:b As am I...:hide


----------



## SilentWitness

According to the Urban Dictionary the definition of a **** is:-

_a woman with the morals of a man_

:um, just thought I'd throw that in there before this gets locked.


----------



## zookeeper

Do I need to include your mom in the total?


----------



## leonardess

so that's one then?


----------



## zookeeper

Oh, am I counting _your_ mom too?

That brings it to, hmmm...

*counts*

yup, one.


----------



## leonardess

^ lol, i'm sorry, i'm sorry!! don't be mad at me! please??


----------



## millenniumman75

****Thread Lock Watch****
Well, this thread is off to a wonderful start as many have noted. I have issued warnings, and have so far let the "your mom" jokes go - they are all inappropriate for this thread. Please keep it clean.


----------



## zookeeper

millenniumman75 said:


> ****Thread Lock Watch****
> Well, this thread is off to a wonderful start as many have noted. I have issued warnings, and have so far let the "your mom" jokes go - they are all inappropriate for this thread. Please keep it clean.


But it's comedy gold! GOLD I tell you!!

Fine, I'll behave. :mum *storms off angrily to find another thread to derail*


----------



## nubly

D11 said:


> According to the Urban Dictionary the definition of a **** is:-
> 
> _a woman with the morals of a man_
> 
> :um, just thought I'd throw that in there before this gets locked.


 :lol. but urban dictionary is like wiki were anyone can edit it right?


----------



## strawberryjulius

What is it meant by sexual partners? Actually-having-sex partners?


----------



## tutliputli

^ Yeah, does a bit of mild canoodling count?


----------



## SilentWitness

nubly said:


> :lol. but urban dictionary is like wiki were anyone can edit it right?


Sorry, but I'm in trouble a g a i n. :tiptoe

Is this poll to separate the wheat from the chaff?

Disclaimer: I did not contribute to urban dictionary in any way. :blank

I did not contribute to this poll. :blank


----------



## AussiePea

tutliputli said:


> ^ Yeah, does a bit of mild canoodling count?


Does holding hands count??? Cus if so...

WOOOHOOOO I'M NOT A VIRGIN!!!!! :banana


----------



## dasdasfdasfasdfsa

Ospi said:


> Does holding hands count??? Cus if so...
> 
> WOOOHOOOO I'M NOT A VIRGIN!!!!! :banana


I still would be. :cry


----------



## strawberryjulius

I voted 3 if I didn't have to have sex with anyone. Otherwise it's a big 0. :b


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

deleted.


----------



## ratbag

irishK said:


> Can you also include yourself? That may up the numbers a bit for some people.


Or... inanimate objects. lol


----------



## AussiePea

irishK said:


> Can you also include yourself? That may up the numbers a bit for some people.


One for each hand???

I aplogise. :no

In before the lock!!!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

10+


----------



## mind_games

I'm just gonna start making up numbers to make myself feel better when I come across these types of posts :b.
Tonight's number is 5.


----------



## AussiePea

mind_games said:


> I'm just gonna start making up numbers to make myself feel better when I come across these types of posts :b.
> Tonight's number is 5.


$10 says you are typing this with 5 nekkid ladies scratching your back, oh you know it's true!


----------



## ratbag

I had sex with ova 300 guys, whateva I do what I want!


----------



## AussiePea

Estelle said:


> I had sex with ova 300 guys, whateva I do what I want!


LOL, I just pictured cartman in his dress and ****ty makeup :lol best reference!!! :high5


----------



## Game 7

Estelle said:


> I had sex with ova 300 guys, whateva I do what I want!


You dunno me! You dunno me! Whateva! Whateva!
:b


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside

Game 7 said:


> You dunno me! You dunno me! Whateva! Whateva!
> :b


I thought the same thing!


----------



## mind_games

Ospi said:


> $10 says you are typing this with 5 nekkid ladies scratching your back, oh you know it's true!


Good thing its not true then. Cuz I'd need every dollar I have to pay the 5 women  :b


----------



## AussiePea

OH BAM!!!!! I'll pay that MG.


----------



## Hadron92

Who? Me? I can't even count how many...

Seriously though, in my whole life I've only had 2 opportunities to actually do it - once when I was 15 and the other when I was 16...I didn't take these opportunities though. And I don't regret that. One of these girls became pregnant by another guy a few months later... I'm sure I'd have committed suicide if I was to become a father at the age of 16.:sus

Ans anyway, I don't find the idea of having sex with random people particularly attractive.


----------



## Milco

I'm sure many are quite jealous of my number.
Just start counting up from 1 and I'll tell you when to stop, but you'll never reach it! .. Wait a minute!


----------



## Emptyheart

flyingspatula said:


> I still would be. :cry


*grabs chris's hand*


----------



## strawberryjulius

mind_games said:


> Good thing its not true then. Cuz I'd need every dollar I have to pay the 5 women  :b


Yeah, I want my money already. :|


----------



## Your Crazy

A lot >.>


----------



## Narcissus

The least significant thirty-two bits of 4,294,967,296 in binary. But all you really need to know is that I'm making a computer joke in a sex thread.


----------



## nubly

Narcissus said:


> The least significant thirty-two bits of 4,294,967,296 in binary. But all you really need to know is that I'm making a computer joke in a sex thread.


 a virgin joke can be made here too.....


----------



## JFmtl

not enought


----------



## WineKitty

4,287 (or is it 4,286??)....trying to beat Gene Simmons' record...

http://www.zimbio.com/Gene+Simmons/articles/CNYZ0pqw0eL/Gene+Simmons+Says+Slept+4+600+Women

 :b


----------



## anonymid

WineKitty said:


> 4,287 (or is it 4,286??)....trying to beat Gene Simmons' record...
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/Gene+Simmons/articles/CNYZ0pqw0eL/Gene+Simmons+Says+Slept+4+600+Women
> 
> :b


Eh. That's still not even halfway to Wilt Chamberlain.


----------



## zookeeper

anonymid said:


> Eh. That's still not even halfway to Wilt Chamberlain.


I hear Neville Chamberlain was quite the ladies man as well.


----------



## anonymid

Whoops, I should have said not even a quarter-way. I shortchanged Wilt by 10,000:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Person...lain#Love_life_and_.2220.2C000_women.22_claim


----------



## VanDamMan

Are we only counting humans?


----------



## huh

0

I guess I don't expect that to change anytime soon..hah.


----------



## Witan

Zilch.

EDIT:


VanDamMan said:


> Are we only counting humans?


This thread is sooooo getting locked, but reading that is totally worth it!! XD


----------



## ryobi

I don't believe in it


----------



## TRENNER

anonymid said:


> Eh. That's still not even halfway to Wilt Chamberlain.


I never quite believed that he was with over 10,000 women. It means one new woman every day for his entire life. What if one week he has the flu, or another week he stays with the same woman? 100 is feasible for a man who really wants it--e.g. one new hooker a week for two years. 1,000 is in the realm of possibility for a superstar or sex worker, but 10,000 is too high to be real.

By contrast, my number at age 46 is a mere 4.


----------



## Perfectionist

One.

I'm such a maneater.


----------



## thewall

Coca-Cola Zero


----------



## Classified

Do imaginary girlfriends count?


----------



## Game 7

2.


----------



## Game 7

TRENNER said:


> I never quite believed that he was with over 10,000 women. It means one new woman every day for his entire life. What if one week he has the flu, or another week he stays with the same woman? 100 is feasible for a man who really wants it--e.g. one new hooker a week for two years. 1,000 is in the realm of possibility for a superstar or sex worker, but 10,000 is too high to be real.
> 
> By contrast, my number at age 46 is a mere 4.


You're assuming a basketball star, in those days, was having sex with just 1 different woman a night.
My guess is he had quite a few group parties...


----------



## Ysonesse

Game 7 said:


> You're assuming a basketball star, in those days, was having sex with just 1 different woman a night.
> My guess is he had quite a few group parties...


It was the 70's, after all. What wasn't going on back then?


----------



## nubly

Game 7 said:


> You're assuming a basketball star, in those days, was having sex with just 1 different woman a night.
> My guess is he had quite a few group parties...


 wilt's own words make it hard to believe he slept with the 20,000 women he claims. i think the math was 1.14 women a day from 15 years up to his death.

he said from his personal experience that its better to sleep with the same person a thousand times than it is to sleep with a thousand different women. add this with not getting any in his youth and its pretty hard to believe that he slept with 20,000 regardless of having multiple partners at once. its just impossible.


----------



## rcapo89

12 - 6 + 4 - 5 + 1 - 6... :fall


----------



## Chrysalii

Do dreams count...eh, same result either way.
0


----------



## estse

...

I don't like music.


----------



## kenny87

sexual partner?........what are those?


----------



## Witan

kenny87 said:


> sexual partner?........what are those?


Good question. All I know is that it involves a person you get naked with .:con Dunno if that's it, or if there's anything else.:stu


----------



## sabueed

0 for now, but that won't be the case forever. At least I hope not.


----------



## complex

Well mine is low and I plan to keep it that way until I am in a serious relationship that I think is actually going somewhere... I dont see the point of getting some high number just to have it.. but thats just my opinion!


----------



## JMX

0.

And I'm not going to lie, I'm envious of anyone that voted 1 or more.


----------



## complex

JMX said:


> 0.
> 
> And I'm not going to lie, I'm envious of anyone that voted 1 or more.


 
Hmm life is an adventure just wait, will be worth it in time!


----------



## Your Crazy

Witan said:


> Good question. All I know is that it involves a person you get naked with .:con Dunno if that's it, or if there's anything else.:stu


O no, you can have clothes on as well


----------



## DitzyDreamer

Sexual meaning...what?


----------



## MindOverMood

DitzyDreamer said:


> Sexual meaning...what?


Intercourse.


----------



## Witan

Your Crazy said:


> O no, you can have clothes on as well


Well now I'm totally confused! :|


----------



## Futures

0


----------



## Game 7

Witan said:


> Good question. All I know is that it involves a person you get naked with .:con Dunno if that's it, or if there's anything else.:stu


Cartman: What's to understand? You get a *****, slap her ******* around some and then stick it inside her and pee. 
Kyle: ...stick it inside her and pee? 
Cartman: Well, okay, fine. Unless you don't want to get her pregnant, then you pull it out and pee on her leg.


----------



## userabuser

all i care about right now is how many i could of had if hadnt been cursed with shyness and sa.


----------



## dax

Is this number of partners that you have had intercourse with or that you have done anything sexual with? Does making out count? Or does it have to be at least second base?


----------



## rcapo89

dax said:


> Is this number of partners that you have had intercourse with or that you have done anything sexual with? Does making out count? Or does it have to be at least second base?


I'm assuming the OP meant intercourse. 
But either way I would still vote 0. :cry


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Zero.


----------



## mind_games

Five is the new zero KB :b


----------



## VeggieGirl

Honestly 8-9 for me, which sucks trust me and I wish the number was alot lower!


----------



## Jnmcda0

GnR said:


> I've been going for a tiger woods type total:clap


Well, I'm shooting way below par. Zero.


----------



## TurningPoint

Jnmcda0 said:


> Well, I'm shooting way below par. Zero.


Birdie + Bogey = 0


----------



## dax

mind_games said:


> Five is the new zero KB :b


haha so true


----------



## ifp

Witan said:


> Good question. All I know is that it involves a person you get naked with .:con Dunno if that's it, or if there's anything else.:stu



I love this thread.


----------



## Havalina

dax said:


> Is this number of partners that you have had intercourse with or that you have done anything sexual with? Does making out count? Or does it have to be at least second base?


Um this is a really dumb question but-what exactly is the "base" system? I have nodded along all my life at this analogy, secretely not knowing which act goes with which base. :sus


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside

Havalina said:


> Um this is a really dumb question but-what exactly is the "base" system? I have nodded along all my life at this analogy, secretely not knowing which act goes with which base. :sus


has to be a homerun for this thread.


----------



## Just Lurking

Havalina said:


> Um this is a really dumb question but-what exactly is the "base" system?


Making out = First base

Feeling each other up while making out = Second base

Using hands and fingers south of the border = Second or Third base (depends who you talk to)

Oral = Third base

Then there's homeplate, which is what I'm guessing the OP had in mind when they asked about sexual partners~


----------



## huh

Havalina said:


> Um this is a really dumb question but-what exactly is the "base" system? I have nodded along all my life at this analogy, secretely not knowing which act goes with which base. :sus


Here, this should help :yes


----------



## nubly

Witan said:


> Good question. All I know is that it involves a person you get naked with .:con Dunno if that's it, or if there's anything else.:stu


 you can have sex with clothes on too


----------



## UltraShy

You'll need to define "sex." It's a legitimate question. Even Bill Clinton wasn't clear on the definition, so how do you expect someone who is neither a lawyer nor president to know?


----------



## TRENNER

Just Lurking said:


> Making out = First base
> 
> Feeling each other up while making out = Second base
> 
> Using hands and fingers south of the border = Second or Third base (depends who you talk to)
> 
> Oral = Third base
> 
> Then there's homeplate, which is what I'm guessing the OP had in mind when they asked about sexual partners~


So, the bases have changed since my day. I'm a relatively old fogey here--age 46. When I was a teenager:

First base--kissing

Second base--hand/breast contact

Third base--hand/vaginal contact

Home run--sexual intercourse

Oral sex, while widespread for my generation, wasn't included as a base.

Anyway, when the question is asked to heterosexuals--- "how many sexual partners?"--- it ordinarily means how many people you have had vaginal intercourse with. That is how I interpreted it. Now, with bisexuals, gay men and lesbians, the question is indeed more complicated.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am glad somebody has pointed these bases out. They were always talked about on television, yet I never knew what meant what. For anyone who has never been up to bat, it's a mess at any rate.


----------



## DitzyDreamer

VeggieGirl said:


> Honestly 8-9 for me, which sucks trust me and I wish the number was alot lower!


Legit question:

How does one with SA get to have that many partners at such a young age?

Oh, and now that there have been clarifications, I am a big fat "ZERO."


----------



## dax

4


----------



## nothing to fear

anyone you have done sexual acts with should count as 'sexual partners' IMO. if it is only those you have had intercourse with then technically you can say that there are no other sexual activities if there isn't anything else you can do with a person that wouldn't count as them being a sexual partner. (man, i think i messed that sentence up but you get the idea)


----------



## tlgibson97

Sadly only 2. 1. my wife, 2. a roomates gf/ex after some very heavy drinking. Never been that drunk again in my life.


----------



## Futures

Just Lurking said:


> Making out = First base
> 
> Feeling each other up while making out = Second base
> 
> Using hands and fingers south of the border = Second or Third base (depends who you talk to)
> 
> Oral = Third base
> 
> Then there's homeplate, which is what I'm guessing the OP had in mind when they asked about sexual partners~


Grand Slam = Anal


----------



## Jurexic5

9 away from the double digits. yes!


----------



## 2Talkative

Damn I've only got to second base.....****


----------



## 2Talkative

Estelle said:


> I had sex with ova 300 guys, whateva I do what I want!


I'm sick as hell right now and i've been depressed for 3 days this managed to make me smile....  Southpark is hilarious


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Definitions don't matter to me. As long as bumping into some one doesn't count it's zero.


----------



## Jnmcda0

Hank Scorpio said:


> Definitions don't matter to me. As long as bumping into some one doesn't count it's zero.


Depends on how hard you bump into them and what areas make contact. :b


----------



## nubly

Futures said:


> Grand Slam = Anal


 yea its not that grand.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

nothing to fear said:


> anyone you have done sexual acts with should count as 'sexual partners' IMO. if it is only those you have had intercourse with then technically you can say that there are no other sexual activities if there isn't anything else you can do with a person that wouldn't count as them being a sexual partner. (man, i think i messed that sentence up but you get the idea)


^^^this. there's a girl at work who told me she's only had 5 sexual partners yet she's admitted to more than that in the company alone. oral counts, too me its almost more personal than intercourse.


----------



## millenniumman75

****Thread Lock Watch****
Keep it clean!


----------



## Squirrelevant

Zero. I personally don't expect that number to change either.


----------



## UltraShy

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> oral counts, too me its almost more personal than intercourse.


If that counts then I'd make it into the 10+ club.


----------



## serenity2125

I've only had one sexual partner.


----------



## Ghost91

0 don't think that will change anytime soon.


----------



## Madison_Rose

Three serious boyfriends, three friends-with-benefits, and three one-night-stands makes nine. I regret nothing


----------



## TheVoid

First define the scope of sex please?


----------



## pita

Not that many, considering.


----------



## 2Talkative

This poll is depressing.


----------



## pita

StarryMessenger said:


> Yeah I didn't expect almost half of SA sufferers to have sexual partners. I have 0 and I don't expect it to change.
> 
> And how can someone with 10+ sexual partners possibly have SA?


Some people don't have as much SA around sexual partners as they do around other people. Personally, I find it about a zillion times more terrifying to enter into a platonic relationship with someone than a romantic one.


----------



## Madison_Rose

pita said:


> Some people don't have as much SA around sexual partners as they do around other people. Personally, I find it about a zillion times more terrifying to enter into a platonic relationship with someone than a romantic one.


I'm the same.


----------



## Toad Licker

Enough to be good at what I do. :evil


----------



## nubly

pita said:


> Some people don't have as much SA around sexual partners as they do around other people. Personally, I find it about a zillion times more terrifying to enter into a platonic relationship with someone than a romantic one.


 i feel more comfortable around women after ive slept with them. people should have sex as an introduction instead of shaking hands :b


----------



## 2Talkative

nubly said:


> people should have sex as an introduction instead of shaking hands :b


Not with the people I have to shake hands with no sir.


----------



## flyinginside

Zero.


----------



## MidnightBlu

If you only mean actual sex intercourse then 2. One serious boyfriend I had sex with. The other was just a guy I dated.
If it's all sexual experiences then 5.


----------



## Blackvixzin

I've had 0. 18 is way to young for that kind of stuff.  I'm gonna wait 'til I'm married.


----------



## tutliputli

2 serious boyfriends, 4 very brief flings and 2 one night stands. I can't believe I just posted this. I'll probably regret it later.


----------



## march_hare

:cry


----------



## rik

0...frustration:yes

(great first post)


----------



## gandalfthegrey

how can i say this 



0000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## odd_one_out

Greater than zero, but less than half a dozen.


----------



## sash

just my hubby...guess having kids makes that obvious..lol :b


----------



## Solobikerider

I answered, Im in one of the small colored band graphs:yes


----------



## UltraShy

thegoodtimes said:


> If you only mean actual sex intercourse then 2....If it's all sexual experiences then 5.


This poll really need a better definition of "sexual partner."

If only penis-in-vagina contact is counted then gays & lesbians, for example, could theoretically have never had "sex" even if they happen to be a porn star that has had "non-sex" on video with several hundred partners.

I say theoretically, as I'm guessing most sexually active gays & lesbians have tried the opposite sex at some point.

This makes me think of right wing x-tians who take a pledge to remain a virgin till marriage. Then they have oral sex with the entire school, as that's not sex even though it has sex right in the name: oral *sex.*


----------



## nothing to fear

^don't forgot about anal sex! they are technically not losing their virginity by their standards, so it's all safe and good obviously.


----------



## quiet0lady

pita said:


> Some people don't have as much SA around sexual partners as they do around other people. Personally, I find it about a zillion times more terrifying to enter into a platonic relationship with someone than a romantic one.


I'm the same way.


----------



## UltraShy

nothing to fear said:


> ^don't forgot about anal sex!


I can't mention that. A former member -- Megan -- that only the old-timers here would know once wrote about a sexual experience. Some moderator edited her post that included the unmentionable 3rd point of entry such that only the other 2 remained in her post.


----------



## VanDamMan

UltraShy said:


> I can't mention that. A former member -- Megan -- that only the old-timers here would know once wrote about a sexual experience. Some moderator edited her post that included the unmentionable 3rd point of entry such that only the other 2 remained in her post.


So you're not allowed to say "anal sex"?

Why did I come back.


----------



## MidnightBlu

pita said:


> Some people don't have as much SA around sexual partners as they do around other people. Personally, I find it about a zillion times more terrifying to enter into a platonic relationship with someone than a romantic one.


I am the same way. I don't have problems getting close and opening up to my SO.


----------



## ZeroX4

I've had 6 my entire life. Only 2 of them were my girlfriends, while the other girls were in it for sex only.


----------



## metallica2147

Let me count: 1,2,3... yeah 0


----------



## strawberryjulius

VanDamMan said:


> So you're not allowed to say "anal sex"?
> 
> Why did I come back.


I got an infraction for saying it once. :|


----------



## imt

plenty


----------



## pita

strawberryjulius said:


> I got an infraction for saying it once. :|


Really! How peculiar.


----------



## millenniumman75

Don't look at me?! I had no idea that happened. :stu


----------



## strawberryjulius

It might have been because someone said it was tmi, but in the context I was using it, it didn't necessarily mean the sex kind. Someone is just dirty minded, I think.


----------



## caflme

TRENNER said:


> So, the bases have changed since my day. I'm a relatively old fogey here--age 46. When I was a teenager:
> 
> First base--kissing
> 
> Second base--hand/breast contact
> 
> Third base--hand/vaginal contact
> 
> Home run--sexual intercourse
> 
> Oral sex, while widespread for my generation, wasn't included as a base.
> 
> Anyway, when the question is asked to heterosexuals--- "how many sexual partners?"--- it ordinarily means how many people you have had vaginal intercourse with. That is how I interpreted it. Now, with bisexuals, gay men and lesbians, the question is indeed more complicated.


--------------------------------------

Finally someone who knows the real rules of baseball lol. Oral was just like... Oral was just like... that time when you are running back and forth between 3rd and home base trying not to get tagged out lol. Ahhh... the good old days ;-)


----------



## Emptyheart

200003..oh wait..i was dreaming.


----------



## Rasputin_1

StarryMessenger said:


> And how can someone with 10+ sexual partners possibly have SA?


Xanax or alcohol. Xanax and alcohol. It doesnt solve any problems though.


----------



## caflme

Blu said:


> 4. 5 if pleasuring a girl (when I got nothing out of it) counts.


Just flat out wrong...


----------



## millenniumman75

That's a big number, too. :stu


----------



## Rasputin_1

Emptyheart said:


> 200003..oh wait..i was dreaming.


*Refraining from inappropriate comment*


----------



## caflme

Blu said:


> Excuse me?


That you would do for someone and not get anything out of it... that is just wrong..... in my opinion.


----------



## tutliputli

One........................







TRILLION SEXUAL PARTNERS. *puts little finger in corner of mouth*


----------



## nothing to fear

Blu said:


> Excuse me?


i was thinking she meant that sexual partners still count if one partner doesn't get pleasure out of that.
but by "not get anything out of it" you may very well mean you didn't actually orgasm, regardless of how much you still enjoyed it.

also... i think an outsider can't really judge the situation... not all sexual experiences are 100% equally reciprocal on both sides during every sexual encounter they have, particularly with partners who are new with each other, it is ideal but not always realistic.


----------



## caflme

nothing to fear said:


> i was thinking she meant that sexual partners still count if one partner doesn't get pleasure out of that.
> but by "not get anything out of it" you may very well mean you didn't actually orgasm, regardless of how much you still enjoyed it.
> 
> also... i think an outsider can't really judge the situation... not all sexual experiences are 100% equally reciprocal on both sides during every sexual encounter they have, particularly with partners who are new with each other, it is ideal but not always realistic.


-------------------------------------------

No... I was just saying that if one person is giving and the other person is taking then that is unequal... if two people are giving then no one has to take and it is mutual and both get plenty out of it.

Duly noted that an outsider cannot really judge the situation but I was going by his comment - probably should not have commented on it.

It is true that not all sexual encounters are 100% equally reciprocal but there should be some pleasure for the giver or what is the point. If you are giving pleasure and get zip in return then it is empty.

But if you get the pleasure and satisfaction of knowing you are giving something beautiful to someone you care about and making them happy then that in and of itself is a form of pleasure.

Still, most men and women expect to be given back to if they are dishing it out.


----------



## odd_one_out

There's no longer any giving going on either way in my case (correction: I try to give and get rejected). I have no idea what's going on. Apparently it's not my fault at all (so I've been told).


----------



## mohammed

2. fist one was my cousine and second one was my ex-wife.


----------



## nothing to fear

caflme said:


> -------------------------------------------
> 
> No... I was just saying that if one person is giving and the other person is taking then that is unequal... if two people are giving then no one has to take and it is mutual and both get plenty out of it.
> 
> Duly noted that an outsider cannot really judge the situation but I was going by his comment - probably should not have commented on it.
> 
> It is true that not all sexual encounters are 100% equally reciprocal but there should be some pleasure for the giver or what is the point. If you are giving pleasure and get zip in return then it is empty.
> 
> But if you get the pleasure and satisfaction of knowing you are giving something beautiful to someone you care about and making them happy then that in and of itself is a form of pleasure.


oh yes, i completely agree.


----------



## Rasputin_1

mohammed said:


> 2. fist one was my cousine and second one was my ex-wife.


oh my


----------



## NotRealName

over 9000, nah

but really only 2


----------



## Futures

StarryMessenger said:


> And how can someone with 10+ sexual partners possibly have SA?


Yeah, I can't quite get my head around it either. I know there are varying degrees of SA, but in order to get to 10+, it would almost certainly mean the person has at least a semi-active social life with the ability to converse with people in a positive manner.

I would think if I had friends and went out to places and met people, then there wouldn't be much to complain about socially.


----------



## zookeeper

tutliputli said:


> One........................
> 
> TRILLION SEXUAL PARTNERS. *puts little finger in corner of mouth*


Dayum. I've got some catching up to do. Once I hit 163 million I just kind of stopped trying. But you've renewed my commitment to promiscuity! I thank you! However, the STI division of my local public health unit does not. I don't know why, I keep the customers rolling in!!


----------



## Cleary

mohammed said:


> 2. fist one was my cousine and second one was my ex-wife.


----------



## tutliputli

zookeeper said:


> Dayum. I've got some catching up to do. Once I hit 163 million I just kind of stopped trying. But you've renewed my commitment to promiscuity! I thank you! However, the STI division of my local public health unit does not. I don't know why, I keep the customers rolling in!!


Heeeee. I was going to say something incredibly distasteful but I think it's best I keep it to myself. :teeth


----------



## Rasputin_1

Futures said:


> Yeah, I can't quite get my head around it either. I know there are varying degrees of SA, but in order to get to 10+, it would almost certainly mean the person has at least a semi-active social life with the ability to converse with people in a positive manner.
> 
> I would think if I had friends and went out to places and met people, then there wouldn't be much to complain about socially.


It doesn't make anything any easier. All it did for me was make me alcoholic dependent.


----------



## brianwarming

Futures said:


> Yeah, I can't quite get my head around it either. I know there are varying degrees of SA, but in order to get to 10+, it would almost certainly mean the person has at least a semi-active social life with the ability to converse with people in a positive manner.
> 
> I would think if I had friends and went out to places and met people, then there wouldn't be much to complain about socially.


*I'm just guessing* but I would say a *mixture *of the following :

(a) The degree of SA. The "Liebowitz Social Anxiety Scale" defines SA as a score from 55 to 144 ! My normal sister for example scored a 41 on that test. People with a 110+ score are not going ANYWHERE !! The degree of SA *can *be influenced by (b)
(b) The level of physical attractiveness. An attractive person has to do less, meaning can be more passive. Great when you have SA 
(c) Male vs female. The male is* still* expected to do the approaching ??? 
(d) Level of confidence. Which is connected with (b)
(e) Effectiveness of medication.

-------

My numbers : 
Number of sexual partners : 0
Rejections : 0 <--- lol, I'm SO proud


----------



## Music Man

> Does holding hands count??? Cus if so...
> 
> WOOOHOOOO I'M NOT A VIRGIN!!!!!





flyingspatula said:


> I still would be. :cry


Me too :yes

On a lighter note, I wonder how many employees who work for Virgin are virgins..... :stu


----------



## Indigo Flow

zero!


----------



## caflme

brianwarming said:


> *I'm just guessing* but I would say a *mixture *of the following :
> 
> (a) The degree of SA. The "Liebowitz Social Anxiety Scale" defines SA as a score from 55 to 144 ! My normal sister for example scored a 41 on that test. People with a 110+ score are not going ANYWHERE !! The degree of SA *can *be influenced by (b)
> (b) The level of physical attractiveness. An attractive person has to do less, meaning can be more passive. Great when you have SA
> (c) Male vs female. The male is* still* expected to do the approaching ???
> (d) Level of confidence. Which is connected with (b)
> (e) Effectiveness of medication.
> 
> -------
> 
> Another factor is if your SA manifested strongly as a child or was brought on later more extremely by a traumatizing event. In my case, though I never felt comfortable in crowds and and always felt alone in any group and never had real friends and felt totally worthless and unnecessary.... once I got older and started to drink and go out to bars (at 18 y/o I found that if I went to a local bar and drank enough I could drown out the SA with drunken billiards/pool, karaoke, dancing and drunken sex and the adrenalin rush of picking out someone I wanted to have sex with and doing them. Yeah, it was sick... but it made me feel powerful, connected and worthy and accepted... real sick. Fortunately at 25 I realized the sheer stupidity and insensitivity and possible consequences of my actions and settled down and got married. When my husband died 8 years later is when my SA went into pretty much overload... well his dying and not having the alcohol and sex to fall back on as coping mechanisms. I may not go out as much now as I did when I was single/younger but I am way healthier mentally and emotionally in a lot of ways. Not engaging in destructive behaviors and I am a relatively good mom.


----------



## bsd3355

How much sex have I had? Who cares?


----------



## Dub16

caflme said:


> When my husband died 8 years later is when my SA went into pretty much overload...


That's completely understandable. Losing a husband/wife must be completely devastating for anyone who has to go through it.

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## caflme

^Yeah, it was, but you have no choice but to suck it up, get back up and move on.. life has those defining moments that hit us so hard that we can either lay there and give up or we can get all "Rocky" about it and push through the pain.... I am definitely less strong in some ways but way stronger in others since that happened.

Thank you.


----------



## dax

dax said:


> 4


5

Go me.


----------



## Steve123

1.... okay 0 I was counting myself :b


----------



## Pileo

I recall one time, a few years back, Becky saying losing your virginity is overrated. At the time I was like, "You're just saying that because you're married!"

Well... I lost my virginity and had sex a few more times after that. I hate to break it to myself, but she was right. :lol


----------



## Haydsmom2007

I voted 10+ yeeehawwwww.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

Futures said:


> Yeah, I can't quite get my head around it either. I know there are varying degrees of SA, but in order to get to 10+, it would almost certainly mean the person has at least a semi-active social life with the ability to converse with people in a positive manner.
> 
> I would think if I had friends and went out to places and met people, then there wouldn't be much to complain about socially.


don't hate.


----------



## Emptyheart

I stopped counting when I hit 100


----------



## Dipper

^ Someone you've had sex with, I would assume.


----------



## Dipper

LaRibbon said:


> Erm. Yes... but does that just mean intercourse, or include oral?


I would count giving or receiving oral as a sexual act, so yeah I would count them.

Did I just shoot your number of partners up? lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I've had two...my right hand and my left hand. 

Bad joke, I know. :lol


----------



## Dipper

Ambidextrous, impressive.


----------



## AussiePea

Stranger!


----------



## dax

LaRibbon said:


> Erm. Yes... but does that just mean intercourse, or include oral?


I think the OP was looking for partners you have had intercourse with. That's what most people seem to be posting. I think most ppl would be higher if it was just anything sexual.


----------



## Steve123

WintersTale said:


> I've had two...my right hand and my left hand.
> 
> Bad joke, I know. :lol


 Do they know about eachother?


----------



## nothing to fear

Steve123 said:


> Do they know about eachother?


maybe it was a _ménage à trois_


----------



## kosherpiggy

none


----------



## coeur_brise

none, but I'm sure at least one will come up in the next 10 yrs or so. If I but go out of my shell and get or take an offer.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Hmm I'm gonna have to scan thru the old memory bank.......

Enough to know I don't have to actually do that


----------



## KittyGirl

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Just curious.
> 
> P.S. Ladies, if you want to increase your number, PM me.


haha! XD nice.
I've had 1. Not afraid to say it-- it's obvious since I've only ever been interested in 1 person.
Though... we were together for 8 years though; which means I've probably 'done the deed' plenty more times than any of you! BWAHAHA!!! :teeth


----------



## Dub16

KittyGirl said:


> I've probably 'done the deed' plenty more times than any of you! BWAHAHA!!! :teeth


hahaha, quality!


----------



## mezzoforte

2, soon to be 3.

Yay for reviving threads.


----------



## Mousey9

Do aliens count? if they do, still 0.
I'm obviously a classy broad


----------



## visualkeirockstar

0


----------



## GotAnxiety

None of them were of love dear friend so it looks like you had more sexual partners then me......


----------



## Revenwyn

It depends on your definition of sexual partner. If you're talking actual sex, 1. If you're talking about other things unclothed, the most would be 2, but I'm contemplating a third.


----------



## ravens

0


----------



## meganmila

a million


----------



## AussiePea

meganmila said:


> a million


You Hussy.


----------



## meganmila

AussiePea said:


> You Hussy.


Hmmhmmmm..:whip

My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard duh


----------



## Implicate

16

So many people lie or select numbers for laughs that I don't see the reason for polls on these sort of threads though.


----------



## AussiePea

meganmila said:


> Hmmhmmmm..:whip
> 
> My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard duh


Psh, damn right mine's better than yours.


----------



## GotAnxiety

meganmila said:


> a million


Just a million!

I believe you got some catching up to do..


----------



## ravens

Yeah I should lie and say a bunch instead of the actual 0.


----------



## AlchemyFire

One


----------

